# Eve Pearl Discount



## naijapretty (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm posting this in here because her salmon concealer palette is a must-have for muas. She's having a discount on her website for today only, 50%  off *BPF120409* 
Enjoy


----------



## AshleyTatton (Dec 4, 2009)

It says that nothing in my basket is eligible for the discount?


----------



## naijapretty (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyTatton* 

 
_It says that nothing in my basket is eligible for the discount?_

 
Okay, I just checked and it won't work on anything which is on sale or discounted already. The discount works on full priced merchandise, like her wheels.


----------

